# WoW Mist of Pandaria mit PaySafeCard



## TheGamerzZ (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mir gerade WoW Mist of Pandaria mit meinen beiden PaySafeCards mit einen Wert von jeweils 20€ holen. Dabei sehe ich das man in Deutschland nicht 2 Codes kombinieren kann warum auch immer. Da das Spiel knapp 22€ kostet und ich nur 2x 20er Cards habe bin ich also am Arsch auf Deutsch gesagt... Gibt es Shops die das für vllt 19€ anbieten oder was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten?? Wollte mir bei RandyRun.de holen.


----------



## Metalic (17. Dezember 2012)

Ist glaube ich noch nicht so lange her, dass das geändert wurde. Kannst also keine mehreren Karten mehr kombinieren. Auch Restguthaben wird so schwer zu verbrauchen.

EDIT: Hier ist der Beitrag darüber http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/247691-paysafecard-nutzlos.html


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2012)

Evtl. findste hier was 
GameKeyFinder.de HOT GAMES | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - key kaufen, Steam, Origin, download, günstig, billig


----------



## TheGamerzZ (17. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Evtl. findste hier was
> GameKeyFinder.de HOT GAMES | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - key kaufen, Steam, Origin, download, günstig, billig


 
Da gibt es zwar Shops die das für 19,99 Anbieten, aber das PaySafeCard eine gebühr von 6,5% hat komme ich trotzdem immer knapp über 20€ -.-'

Edit: Kennt jemand vllt eine Zahlungsmöglichkeit wo man sich anmelden kann und dann sein Konto mit PaySafeCards aufladen kann? So wie bei Steam?


----------



## evolution (17. Dezember 2012)

Email schreiben und fragen, ob sies dir auch für 20€ verkaufen da du nur 2 20er Paysafecards hast.

Sind auch nur Menschen und keine Roboter, ich bekomm praktisch fast immer Rabatt, egal wo und was ich kaufe. Man muss nur fragen ...

Wenn ich mir ausrechne, was ich mir an Geld dadurch schon erspart habe


----------



## Blacky1212 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm
Habe gerade geguckt Blizzard unterstützt es leider auch nicht.
WoW Key / Gamecard - WoW Gold, World of Warcraft Gold kaufen, WoW Powerleveling - MMOGA schaue mal dort.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (17. Dezember 2012)

evolution schrieb:


> Email schreiben und fragen, ob sies dir auch für 20€ verkaufen da du nur 2 20er Paysafecards hast.
> 
> Sind auch nur Menschen und keine Roboter, ich bekomm praktisch fast immer Rabatt, egal wo und was ich kaufe. Man muss nur fragen ...
> 
> Wenn ich mir ausrechne, was ich mir an Geld dadurch schon erspart habe


 
Hab gerade bei RandyRun angerufen, die meinten deren Programmierer Arbeiten an einer Möglichkeit so wie bei Steam ein Konto bei RandyRun mit PaySafeCards aufladen zu können. Wann das genau kommt können die mir aber auch nicht sagen. Ich guck mal was bei elitepvpers - play less, get more so abgeht, da gibt's ja Tauschbörsen 

Edit: Hab jetzt den Key, ein Handel mit einem User aus ElitePvPers gegen eine 20€ PSC. Trotzdem Danke!


----------

